# TS-H553A DVD+-RW CD Rom has disappeared...sort of



## KPMcClave (May 31, 2005)

Yesterday I went to rip some audio from one of my CDs and when I opened Windows Media player to do so, I was informed that A CD Rom device had to be installed to rip music. Of course, I know this and have thousands of songs on my hard drive that were ripped with this drive.

I went and checked the Device Manager (the drive is listed there as: TSSTCorp DVD+-RW TS-H553A SCSI CdRom Device) and when I went in to the Properties, there was the following message displayed:

"A driver (service) for this device has been disabled. An alternate driver may be providing this functionality. (Code 32)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available."

Of course, when I click the button to "Check for solutions..." nothing happens.

I Uninstalled the drive (from Properties, not physically) and also searched for an updated driver. Neither helped (did not find an updated driver, but I assume the driver was fine as it had been working previously).

Any guesses as to what may have happened and how I might fix it? I hadn't ripped anything in a couple of weeks or so, so I can't say with certainty exactly what I might have done since the last time it worked.

This is in a Dell Dimension C521, with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+, 2 MB of RAM, running Windows Vista Home Premuim, if that matters.

Thanks for any help you can provide, guys.


----------



## matarola (Jul 3, 2007)

Try to find your updated drivers for your device on www.nodevice.com.
They are replying so quickly as the wind. I've been looking for my drivers for a long time and they found it for me per my driver request.

I think they will help you.

Am


----------



## KPMcClave (May 31, 2005)

Thanks, Am. I requested the driver from them. I'm not so sure thatis the issue, but it can't make the device wrok *less* well, that's for sure.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You might have a peek at this:

Code 32 
A driver (service) for this device has been disabled. An alternate driver may be providing this functionality. (Code 32)

Recommended resolution

The start type for this driver is set to disabled in the registry. Uninstall the driver, and then click Scan for hardware changes to reinstall or upgrade the driver.

On the General Properties tab of the device, click Troubleshoot to start the Troubleshooting Wizard. If the driver is required, and if reinstalling or upgrading does not work, change the start type in the registry using Registry Editor.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123

Or see if this applies:

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/447934-driver-has-been-disabled-code.html


----------

